# Kitchen undermounts



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

This is the third one I've fixed in as many months. Granite counter, undermount sink ( usually with garb) has fallen into cabinet or is about too. Nobody around here (except red beard) seems to b interested in fixing these. Just poor installation, only relying on silicone..., seriously. Wonder who else is getting these calls.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I get calls for them but turn them away.

The designers, suzy homemaker, and hack-master homebuilders convinced everyone it was a great idea to put full pots of pasta in a sink that hangs in mid air. Let them figure it out.

I would rather run steel pipe in the attic in the summer than mess with that crap.


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone know what's the name of the epoxy granite guys use to anchor the bolts?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Silicone is a sealant. Pisses me off when people use it as an adhesive. On the under mounts you need to use epoxy and clips.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bhawk4747 said:


> Does anyone know what's the name of the epoxy granite guys use to anchor the bolts?


I think they get it from this guy...


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> This is the third one I've fixed in as many months. Granite counter, undermount sink ( usually with garb) has fallen into cabinet or is about too. Nobody around here (except red beard) seems to b interested in fixing these. Just poor installation, only relying on silicone..., seriously. Wonder who else is getting these calls.


Good for business if no one else wants them. The granite guys around here all use a type of epoxy to adhere the sink to the counterop. 

Is it pretty much a matter of cleaning the old silicone off, and applying your adhesive, and making the sink stay put until it sets?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> Good for business if no one else wants them. The granite guys around here all use a type of epoxy to adhere the sink to the counterop.
> 
> Is it pretty much a matter of cleaning the old silicone off, and applying your adhesive, and making the sink stay put until it sets?


I clean old silicone off, brace sink with new silicone, strap sink up, then I use strips of plywood and glue them up with PL premium. Come back next day and hook up. 

Can't see how it can how it can go anywhere with that construction glue.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> I clean old silicone off, brace sink with new silicone, strap sink up, then I use strips of plywood and glue them up with PL premium. Come back next day and hook up.
> 
> Can't see how it can how it can go anywhere with that construction glue.


If those strips of plywood aren't mechanically fastened, don't be surprised if they do.....

Check these stuff out, outstanding grip. Has to be E6100, not E6000. 

http://www.eclecticproducts.com/e6100_retail.htm


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Will said:


> If those strips of plywood aren't mechanically fastened, don't be surprised if they do.....
> 
> Check these stuff out, outstanding grip. Has to be E6100, not E6000.
> 
> http://www.eclecticproducts.com/e6100_retail.htm


I totally agree. Sinks without clips.... Brutal!

Thanks for the tip on that adhesive, I'll see if I can get some up here.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For small jobs, like setting one sink, a set up like this (available at any hardware store) that can be disposed of after one use comes in handy.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^what is that?^^^^ some form of epoxy?


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I thought if I put enough glue in the ptrap joint it could hold up the sink, hmmm, maybe next time I will use rigid water supplies, that'll work for sure, yeah, cool beavis. He he.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one spoiled enough to demand/insist that the GC or the Stone Mason be responsible for undermount sink installations.

Perhaps I should change the name of my company to Prima Donna Plumbing?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't cut or drill granite. Also, the granite company mounts any and all undermount sinks and lavs. I thought everyone did it this way? Guess not.

Years ago before undermount stainless steel was all the rage, I had to install the self-rimming cast iron kitchen sinks and the stainless steel sinks. With undermounts, I do less work; the plumber only has the connections to make. I like undermount. Less work for me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I don't cut or drill granite. Also, the granite company mounts any and all undermount sinks and lavs. I thought everyone did it this way? Guess not.
> 
> Years ago before undermount stainless steel was all the rage, I had to install the self-rimming cast iron kitchen sinks and the stainless steel sinks. With undermounts, I do less work; the plumber only has the connections to make. I like undermount. Less work for me.


I'm set up to drill and cut stone - But only as a last resort.

I'll do it if it it is the difference between being cut a check and waiting several weeks to be cut a check. I likes my checks.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I guess I'm the only one spoiled enough to demand/insist that the GC or the Stone Mason be responsible for undermount sink installations.
> 
> Perhaps I should change the name of my company to Prima Donna Plumbing?


The original question was not if you do the original install, it was if you would make the repair to a sink that was coming lose. I don't do the original installs(granite guy does that) but I will go in behind them and fix it at later date if it was installed wrong in the first place.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I really like it when they drill the faucet holes it ends up right against the back of the lav


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> The original question was not if you do the original install, it was if you would make the repair to a sink that was coming lose. I don't do the original installs(granite guy does that) but I will go in behind them and fix it at later date if it was installed wrong in the first place.


I got that.

And no, I wouldn't.

I'm not going to pile onto somebody else's installation warranty and I'm not going to bad-mouth a fellow Tradesman.

Iron out the warranty issues before you call me. Pretty fuquing simple if you ask me.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks I guess. He'll I might even bring the different grits of pads to polish it up nice for them too.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> I really like it when they drill the faucet holes it ends up right against the back of the lav


This is why installations are T&M and I have a Roto-Zip with a diamond cut-out bit.

I've hogged out a lot of vitreous china over the years.

I've yet to encounter a situation that wasn't doable -- The only roadblock is the HO's purse strings. They balk, I walk.

It's all doable, The HO's just have to be willing to foot the bill while you machine the parts necessary to make it work out in the field.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Different strokes for different folks I guess. He'll I might even bring the different grits of pads to polish it up nice for them too.....


I'm not dogging you. I'm just saying that pretty much any hurdle can be overcome.

I've machined parts out of brass, steel and aluminum bar stock out in the field with nothing more than a Roto-Zip, a sawzall and a rotary tool. I've also made nut-drivers out of black-iron and galvanized steel by cutting notches into the piping.

I installed a Hans Grohe kitchen sink faucet a few weeks ago with zero clearance between the back of the sink and the back of the cabinetry. I fabricated a nut driver out of 2" schedule 80 BI and snugged it up tighter than a frogs butt. It isn't going anywhere.

The point being that you have to be creative and up-front about the costs of making the HO's dreams come true. It cost nearly twice the cost of the Hans Grohe faucet to fab the tool to install it, but the HO was pleased with the results. Then again, maybe it's just my market and the niche I've carved out.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I like when they hire a handy hack or the granite guy to hook up the drains. Old sink was top mount with 8" bowl, new sink undermount 12" bowl.....drain is too high so they put a extra deep trap on the disposal. 

THEN I get the call. My garbage disposal stinks....or my disposal is leaking and it's only 6 months old.

WELL it stinks or leaks because its been full of water for 6 months!!! Handy hack did you no favor!

Granite guys don't ever warn about the drain height.


----------

